# Dispersed camping Fox River



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there anywhere along the Fox where dispersed camping is allowed? I had my boys read “Big Two Hearted” before we head up there and camp at the same place Hemingway did, so now, they want to camp the last night just like Nick did in the story. Any help is appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

FredBearYooper said:


> Is there anywhere along the Fox where dispersed camping is allowed? ...Any help is appreciated


There are a few spots I have found where it's quite obvious that people have set up camps along the river on State land. I've marked them on my GPS. If I can find them, I'll PM you the coordinates.

Basically, head North on Fox River road and Wagner Taylor Dam road. there's a ton of State land alongside of the river. Double check with the DNR for more info.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Like puny said head north on fox river road you’ll find plenty of places. There is a spot right past the camp ground where I’ve seen people using. There is a Dnr office in newberry across from the mcds


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Forgot to even ask, is the fishing good in that area? Don’t want to camp somewhere my boys couldn’t catch fish lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

FredBearYooper said:


> Forgot to even ask, is the fishing good in that area? Don’t want to camp somewhere my boys couldn’t catch fish lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a totally different topic. Fishing is not exactly easy on the Fox. It's one of the most frustrating rivers in the UP. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I wouldn't go there anytime soon. I was up there last week. The river was the highest I've seen it. The river was flowing in the surrounding spruce bogs. I couldn't get in the river. A friend of mine, who lives up there, says it may not be fishable for a few weeks yet.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have fished it the last two summers and it was "trenched" out then with all of the rains they had. I can only imagine what has happened to it this year. And there are a million logs in it and we got tired of portaging fallen trees. Bring your hooks in bulk as you will be doing a lot of retying


----------



## Timothy Barner (Aug 6, 2019)

If you want to have the Hemingway experience camp at the DNR campground off 77 on the East Branch. Yes there are fish but it is difficult fishing. The nice part is few fish the East Branch.


----------

